# 1st Time Camper Conversion Owner!



## mscott (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello from a (not-so) sunny Bournemouth, Dorset! 

I have recently purchased Snoopy,  Peugeot Boxer Conversion from a family friend who was a member, so understand he has some history in this group!

He is in safe hands, this is my first camper and I am very excited to be out on the road so please say hello if we cross paths! :wave:


----------



## Admin (Nov 7, 2017)

mscott said:


> Hello from a (not-so) sunny Bournemouth, Dorset!
> 
> I have recently purchased Snoopy,  Peugeot Boxer Conversion from a family friend who was a member, so understand he has some history in this group!
> 
> He is in safe hands, this is my first camper and I am very excited to be out on the road so please say hello if we cross paths! :wave:



Yes, I have operated on Snoopy a few times.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi and welcome aboard,

Snoopy is well known to a lot of us, so don't be surprised if folks start waving to you.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi and welcome,the first builder owner was & is well looked after on this site and in good hands,you to may well be lucky to.get the same high quality treatment :lol-053:


----------



## n brown (Nov 7, 2017)

and another who did surgery on Snoopy -hi !


----------



## Wully (Nov 7, 2017)

If you only have a quarter the fun Annie had wae snoopy you’ll still have done well.


----------



## The laird (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi welcome and enjoy,you’ve obtained a famous vehicle within this great group of people .as wully said if you have half as much fun as Annie had you will do great.
That vehicle is a great servant happy and safe miles


----------



## Old Git (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello welcome and enjoy:have fun::have fun:


----------



## Minisorella (Nov 7, 2017)

:welcome: to the forum and a big welcome back to Snoopy   It's great that our Aussie friends have found a good home for Snoopy. He's had some amazing adventures over the years and I hope you both enjoy many more together.  Maybe pop in from time to time and tell about Snoopy's latest travels?


----------



## jeanette (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## Miduck (Nov 8, 2017)

*Miduck*

Welcombe the gang you won't go rong


----------



## mscott (Nov 9, 2017)

Thank you all for such a warm welcome, feel privileged to be behind the wheel of such a famous vehicle, I will take extra good care of him and keep you updated on our travels! :camper:

Will be looking to become a full member of the site in the coming weeks as the POIs are a great idea to have, along size all the other bits too. 

I am yet to sleep in him yet as will be looking to build a slight extension to the bed (6’2 and my feet hang, just a little!) but will search the forums if there is any tips on how to create a flip down extension to a bench seat.

Thanks again guys and all the best in your travels!

-Morgan


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi and welcome along to Snoopy, and driver.


----------

